# E-Mail Multiple Attachements via JCL



## sdc872 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to e-amil multiple (10) attachments via JCL and I'm not getting anything. Can someone please help me? The code below is just a test for 2 reports first. I figured if I got 2 to work, I could get 10 to work. Here is my code:

//SENDNOTE EXEC PGM=IEBGENER 
//SYSPRINT DD SYSOUT=* 
//SYSUT2 DD SYSOUT=(B,SMTP) 
//SYSIN DD DUMMY 
//SYSUT1 DD *,LRECL=132 
//SYSUT1 DD *,LRECL=132 
HELO SYSA 
MAIL FROM:[email protected] 
RCPT TO:[email protected] 
DATA 
FROM:[email protected] 
TO:[email protected] 
SUBJECT: TEST REPORT APRIL 2010 
MIME-VERSION: 1.0 
CONTENT-TYPE: MULIPART/MIXED; CHARSET=US-ASCII 
CONTENT-DISPOSITION: ATTACHMENT; FILENAME=TEST.REPORT.APRIL.DOC
CONTENT-DISPOSITION: ATTACHMENT; FILENAME=TEST.REPORT2.APRIL.DOC

// DD DISP=SHR,DSN=TEST.REPORT.M0410 
// DD DISP=SHR,DSN=TEST.REPORT2.M0410

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This has to be the first JCL question I have seen on the forums in all my years.
I have always posted all my JCL and FileAid questions on the Mainframe Guru forums but that site seems to be down now.
I can try and ask one of our mainframe admins if I get chance.

You might get better luck posting this question on the IBM Mainframe Forum as I don't know any other people here who use the mainframe around here.
http://www.ibmmainframeforum.com/

Here is a thread started about that already.
http://www.ibmmainframeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3394

Look at the JCL in this post.
http://www.ibmmainframeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3345&start=10#p13194


----------



## sdc872 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'll check these out.


----------

